# New to the site



## Chris Green (Jul 20, 2017)

I am Chris and I have joined the site to share and learn. My writing hobbies include, poetry, flash fiction and short stories.


----------



## PiP (Jul 20, 2017)

Hi Chris and welcome to our creative community.


> My writing hobbies include, poetry, flash fiction and short stories.


Do you enjoy a challenge? If so we have monthly challenges for poetry and fiction. You can check them out  >here>

Any questions, please ask.


----------



## Phil Istine (Jul 20, 2017)

Welcome to the forum, Chris.


----------



## bryanvincent (Jul 20, 2017)

Welcome to the forum, hope you enjoy yourself here!


----------



## andrewclunn (Jul 20, 2017)

One of us.  One of us.


----------



## Darren White (Jul 21, 2017)

Hi Chris, welcome \o/


----------



## Rick Keeble (Jul 21, 2017)

G'day there, mate! Good to see you, my friend!


----------



## Chris Green (Jul 21, 2017)

PiP,

Thanks, I will check that out. I appreciate the welcome

Phil, 
Thanks so very much for the welcome.

bryanvincent,

Thank you so much for the welcome. I appreciate your kindness

Andrewclunn,

Thanks so much for taking the time to welcome me. I appreciate it.

Darren,  

Thanks so much my friend for the link and for the welcome. I hope to have fun here.

Rick Keeble,

Thanks so very much my friend. I appreciate your kind welcome.


----------



## Darren White (Jul 21, 2017)

Chris Green said:


> Darren,
> 
> Thanks so much my friend for the link and for the welcome. I hope to have fun here.



Oh, I'm sure you will like it here  : )


----------



## jenthepen (Jul 21, 2017)

Hi, Chris, and welcome! I just read your piece in the Flash Fiction Challenge. Well done, I enjoyed it a lot. Hurry up and get your first ten posts under your belt, then you'll be able to post some of your work to the poetry forum. I'm thinking you're going to be an asset around this place.


----------



## H.Brown (Jul 21, 2017)

Hello and welcome Chris,

I hope that you are enjoying wf  if  you are looking for like minded people to connect with in the groups as that can be worth checking out. If you have any questions then ask away.

What genre?

I look forward to seeing you around.


----------

